# Top 12 from 2012



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

So after 366 days and plenty of shoots, below are what I feel are my top twelve images from 2012 in the order they were taken.













































































































Please try and keep the comments related to the photos.

John


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

is the last picture the new chemical guys model?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

suspal said:


> is the last picture the new chemical guys model?


Nope its not, she's a friend of mine from Belfast.


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

No 11 is my favourite not sure why just intrigues me. Good set of 12


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks very much Marc glad you like them.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Marc2004 said:


> No 11 is my favourite not sure why just intrigues me. Good set of 12


#11 is also my fave, I feel they improve almost in sequence from #7-#11. Not that fussed on the forerunners. Bokeh in #5 is 'nervous'!


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Good pics nice lighting on subjects,what camera and lens are you using,really like the close ups,slight critique,the girl in the alley way all i'm drawn to is the light switch on the wall,is the girl IN the water or ps'd,really like 1,7,8,well done.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

3 & 5 and second last one for me great images


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice work! Really like the one with the coke bottle in


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks very much for the feedback guys.



bigbrother said:


> what camera and lens are you using


It was a mixture of cameras and lens. I have a Canon 400D, 7D and 5D Mk2 and a wide selection of lens to choose from.



bigbrother said:


> is the girl IN the water or ps'd


She was actually sitting in the water, and the fact it was shot at the start of December and the water was so bloody cold makes it an even better shot in my opinion.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yup nice work indeed, I'm looking at getting into photography this year....quite like the idea of some model pics haha!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Number 1 is my favourite, something about the style of that era I love. Everyone always looked so glamarous, love seeing people dressed up like it now with a bit of a modern twist.


----------

